# EJARI Fees



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have just received notice from the office of our landlord that it is our responsibility as tenants to pay the AED 160 for registering our tenancy contract in accordance with Law No.26 of 2007 "Regulating Relationship between Landlords & Tenants in Emirate of Dubai". It goes on to say that the tenant shall "pay all fees and taxes to govenment authorities for benefiting from the property". Is this correct? I've had a look at the RERA site and they seem to have been a number of amendments albeit I can't find anything that relates to this specifically.

However it seems to be fundamentally unfair that the tenant should bear all the expenses associated with the Landlord's asset in this way. But of course local customs prevail (from my dim and distant past in shipping).

It is not the amount of course but it irks me that the landlord demands I shlep all the way into Deira during office hours when they don't even provide decent maintenance.... Ok, ok don't get me started on this.

Anyone else had a similar experience or can provide some insight?

Many TIA


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I have just received notice from the office of our landlord that it is our responsibility as tenants to pay the AED 160 for registering our tenancy contract in accordance with Law No.26 of 2007 "Regulating Relationship between Landlords & Tenants in Emirate of Dubai". It goes on to say that the tenant shall "pay all fees and taxes to govenment authorities for benefiting from the property". Is this correct? I've had a look at the RERA site and they seem to have been a number of amendments albeit I can't find anything that relates to this specifically.
> 
> However it seems to be fundamentally unfair that the tenant should bear all the expenses associated with the Landlord's asset in this way. But of course local customs prevail (from my dim and distant past in shipping).
> 
> ...



Your landlord is incorrect. He has to register with Ejari. You as a Tenant cannot do this. Also unless it specifically states on the tenancy contract that the tenant bears the cost of registering the contract with Ejari, he cannot legally make you pay for it.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mon Ami you are a star, thank you so much for this. Of course next year's contract will doubtless include the very clause, but we'll worry about that then.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh God I just read the tenancy contract carefully and now see there's a clause which states that I'm responsible for all repairs to walls, floors and ceilings ocassioned a) through normal wear and tear and b) through accidental damage by me, dependents, guests etc. Obviously I'm an idiot for not reading the contract properly the first time but I take it this means I have to hand it back fully decorated? Thing is, the villa's so old that all the exterior rendering is coming away about a foot off the ground - should I be fixing it?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

No not unless you have directly caused the damage. It can get very sticky when trying to get a deposit back though.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing how much some landlords will lie to escape from paying 200 dhs.

The bad ones just cash your cheque and refuse to do any maintenance whatsoever.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> No not unless you have directly caused the damage. It can get very sticky when trying to get a deposit back though.


Many landlors consider the deposit amount their rightful profit, so they are aghast when you try to get it back.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I'd written it off to be honest. I guess it all depends how long one stays but if you amortise it over a decent length of time it doesn't hurt so much


----------

